# Shaving question



## *everafter* (Nov 7, 2010)

How do you keep razor burn away? :scratchhead:
In all the areas!


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Hot shower then do it while in hot shower


----------



## *everafter* (Nov 7, 2010)

LuckyCharmH said:


> Hot shower then do it while in hot shower


I always shower hot but the bumps still show up.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't shave. Use Magic a hair remover for black men. Works fantastic.


----------



## *everafter* (Nov 7, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Don't shave. Use Magic a hair remover for black men. Works fantastic.



In the bikini area?


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

I put aveda oil on my wife after I give her a bikini trim. She also has one of those razors with the lubricant bar or pad above the blades. She doesn't get burn.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

*everafter* said:


> In the bikini area?


Yes, if your worried about burning use some vaseline on the labia but I have never had any issues with it and neither have my friends!


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Two things that work for me (after many years of suffering razor rash)....always, always (always) use a sharp razor and never use soap anywhere near your genital area - soap is very drying, full of perfumes and all sorts of yukkiness that plays havoc with the delicate balance of things down there.

I use Aveeno...but you could use any product that is based on natural colloidal oatmeal - makes your skin soft and smoooooth (yummm!).


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Try Bikini Zone (you can get it at walgreens), it's a gel you put on after shaving. Works really well.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Brazilian wax!


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't get burns. I use a sharp, three blade woman's razor with my body wash. Works like a charm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

I once heard from a stripper:
Take a really hot shower and at the END of the shower, shave with a brand new razor (every time, so she said she uses disposables), and then when you're done rinse with COLD water and get out right away. 

I tried it and it's worked a few times, but not a cure all (disposables are TERRIBLE by the way lol. 

I've done at home waxing, and it worked but waiting to wax I can't handle. Too gross lol

Personally what I've found is using baby oil helps. I put it on before I get in and then again when I'm about to shave at the end of a hot shower. Shave in the direction of the hair first, then back the other way for super smooth (if you can, some people can never go the opposite way). I do rinse with cold water and then after I put deodorant on (the kind that claims to prevent razor burn and I have two sticks lol, one for there and one for arms ). That's what I do and I haven't had razor burn in forever. I shave daily btw.


----------



## whidbey (Oct 1, 2010)

Try coochy shave cream get it on Amazon.com: coochy


----------



## *Betty* (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't shave, I have an epilater. And yes, I use it everywhere. Doesn't hurt worse than a brazillian wax, in my opinion. Are you showering and exfoliating right beforehand, shaving, rinsing, patting dry, and then using a moisturizing oil on your skin when done? I don't seem to get ingrown hairs or anything of that nature, and that is what I do. 

Good luck.


----------



## mukey (Dec 24, 2010)

I wax religiously. I've done so for the past 5 years or so and my skin feels so much better now.


----------



## Hopeful1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Another waxer here. I tried and tried to shave for years and used every trick and tip mentioned... new razors, single/double/triple blades, shaving cream/gel, baby oil, warm shower, warm washcloth soak, after shave ointments, "coochy" cream (as mentioned above), even No Bump after shave liquid. Regardless of approach, I ended up with unsightly -- and painful -- razor burn, ingrown hairs, rashes and pimples. BLECH!

Gave all that up for waxing years ago and haven't looked back. No more issues. Much longer results. Much finer hair as it has permanently thinned over the years. Not to mention the fact that it is unmatchable in its baby smoothness afterward for a good week or so (until the hair starts to grow back). I'm partial to full brazilians but you can just do a standard bikini wax for great results. And if you're nervous about any pain (I'm a total wimp and I do fine), you can take a pain reliever (naproxan sodium or other) about an hour before and it will help to ease the sting.

Good luck!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Invest in a good, high quality razor, some shaving cream for sensitive skin and do it in the shower with hot water after your skin has "softened" a bit. Apply a moisturizing cream if necessary.


----------



## debrajean (Dec 27, 2007)

Funny story....my husband and I went to Vegas. B/C it's Vegas and it's hot, there's pools and bathing suits. B/C I definitely DID NOT want any stray hairs along the sides of my bikini bottom, I shaved...and then shaved again...thinking the closer the better. It wasn't. The next day I was chaffed like a baby's diaper rash. I made a conscious effort NOT to walk around looking like John Wayne after he'd been in the saddle for weeks on end. A walk into a Walgreen's on The Strip for some relief was found in Bikini Zone After Shave Gel. It was a miracle worker! I was walking back to normal the next day.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Either olive oil or almond oil works pretty well...


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Aveno lotion with 1% cortizone... worked wonders and only had to use it on and off and it kept the bumps and itching away  It's my summer friend for sure!!!!!!!!!!! Oh.,. and because it's Aveno.... makes for nice soft skin as well and did not sting either


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Hopeful1 said:


> Another waxer here. I tried and tried to shave for years and used every trick and tip mentioned... new razors, single/double/triple blades, shaving cream/gel, baby oil, warm shower, warm washcloth soak, after shave ointments, "coochy" cream (as mentioned above), even No Bump after shave liquid. Regardless of approach, I ended up with unsightly -- and painful -- razor burn, ingrown hairs, rashes and pimples. BLECH!
> 
> Gave all that up for waxing years ago and haven't looked back. No more issues. Much longer results. Much finer hair as it has permanently thinned over the years. Not to mention the fact that it is unmatchable in its baby smoothness afterward for a good week or so (until the hair starts to grow back). I'm partial to full brazilians but you can just do a standard bikini wax for great results. And if you're nervous about any pain (I'm a total wimp and I do fine), you can take a pain reliever (naproxan sodium or other) about an hour before and it will help to ease the sting.
> 
> Good luck!


I tried waxing... beside the OUCH factor... my hairs where so thick and went so deep, I bled where hairs pulled out, and got ingrowns from HELL!


----------



## prettylady01 (Feb 25, 2011)

WAX!!! Seriously I thought it would hurt but it is less painful then getting your eyebrows waxed. I am so mad that I didn't get it done before. It is a God sent! hehe


----------



## Asking4Flowers (Mar 2, 2011)

I use Nivea Sensitive Skin shave gel For Men. It is designed for the face rather than legs (like women's shave gel). Super rich and helps avoid abrasion from the razor.

I also use men's razors - Mach 3. I find they give a nice clean line...if you are not taking it all off.

I try to keep on a schedule of shaving once-a-week. If I do more often than that I get razor burn and it I wait too long I get razor burn. Not sure why the waiting matters but it does in my experience.

Yes, waxing is definitely a good choice too. But it is expensive, painful at the beginning, and if you don't use tea tree oil for first few days afterwards then ingrown hairs are certain!


----------



## airplane (Mar 15, 2011)

try his and her shaving nights


----------



## just_a_guy (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife is Puerto Rican with course hair. We tried everything under the sun. BUT the one thing that has worked wonders is a cream called Dr. Earle's Razor Bump Lotion-Razor Bump and Ingrown Hair Treatment.
She uses it on her sensitive areas. I have sensitive skin so I use it on the soft spot of my neck/throat after shaving and in my sensitive areas as well...


----------

